# Is the food salvagable?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Just got an email from my dil.. they are in Philly....she sent grandaughter on Wed. night to basement to get veggies out of freezer.. well gd left the door open and everything inside the freezer has thawed out. when dil found it last night she just closed the door. wasnt even gonna deal with it at the moment. 

Can any of this be salvaged? How about the meat? Can the meat be canned or is it too late. Geez at least half the freezer was meat. 

Can the veggies be dehydrated?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

if there is still some frost on it, it still can be refrozen....if it was us, we'd be dragging the dehydrator and the canners out and git busy...............


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

shse said that there was water all over the floor so evidently it was completely thawed out. 

do you think that the meat is salvagable? I thought of her canning the whole lot of it but not sure beings the door was open and everything is thawed whether or not they should take a chance on the meat. the veggies are a totally different story but all that meat.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

more info.

No heat in the basement. From the meats I did check they were cool, but soft/limp.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Can it. If it's still cool to the touch, it hasn't come to room temp yet. If it was vacuum packed she could probably even refreeze it without worrying about freezer burn.











Did she start yet? :ignore:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Can it. If it's still cool to the touch, it hasn't come to room temp yet. If it was vacuum packed she could probably even refreeze it without worrying about freezer burn.
> 
> Did she start yet? :ignore:


thanks UncleJoe, figured that you would see this and help. Nope she is at work and has not started yet. told her to dry the veggies in the dehydrator or oven and I would get back to her once we figured out what to do with all that meat.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It be a chance, but, ifin the meat was still cool, I'd can it pronto.

Veggies should be alright ta dry.

What I'd do with a piece a the meat be cook it, let yer nose be the guide, ifin it smells off, toss it.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> It be a chance, but, ifin the meat was still cool, I'd can it pronto.
> 
> Veggies should be alright ta dry.
> 
> What I'd do with a piece a the meat be cook it, let yer nose be the guide, ifin it smells off, toss it.


good advice. thank you.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

they need an alarm on that freezer ....


----------

